# The Titles of the Psalms - original and inspired, or not?



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2009)

Are the psalm titles original? Are they inspired? How about the "To the Shuggath" or "To the tune of Dixie" part of the psalms just after the pslam title and before the body of the pslams begin? Was this original or a later addition to help the readers to sing it?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 3, 2009)

The Hebrew text includes the titles, they are not distinguished from the text. When they are maybe one or two words, they are a part of the first Hebrew verse. When they are longer, they are the first verse, and our English verse numbers are "off" by one from the HB numbering.


----------

